# Any body out there vaping?



## cport420 (Apr 1, 2013)

Been vaping for the past few weeks and have to say its helped with my lungs damn near over night. I've got asthma and had it forever but don't take meds for it even though I prolly should. I will say that me smoking a shit load of weed doesn't help it but with me in the woods all the time I never thought I'd be vaping.

I'll say doing it just for taste alone is a reason to switch. All the taste comes through and it makes you almost drool if its good smoke. I've been using an old bowl that has a fat glob nobby on the side that I heat up and hold in front of the one hitter. It takes practice to get it down but the goal isn't to burn the weed at all.

You can save the vaped weed when its all brown and spent from the heating and use in edibles. Get every penny's worth of your smoke.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.build-your-own-vaporizer.com/index.html if ur home bound heres a cheap way to vaping


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh hell yeah! 
This guy gets it.

I prefer hash or honey though, personally. Which it's scraps of course can be later utilized for edibles or a second honey blast.

Good thread.


----------



## Leeble Skeet (Apr 1, 2013)

I prefer wax dabs, but it's so harsh. I always switch to the vapors after my lungs take a shit.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 1, 2013)

Leeble Skeet said:


> I prefer wax dabs, but it's so harsh. I always switch to the vapors after my lungs take a shit.


Yeah, I've noticed that with improperly purged honey or honey made with butane that isn't 10x refined.
But honey at it's absolute apex can be as smooth as water.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 1, 2013)

Very cool. Yeah I've had some qwiso made of mid here and there but thats about it. I wish I was in a med state or at least atl. I want some fuckin ear wax or some shit. Man I need to move to CO or the closest med state.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 1, 2013)

I really like that skunk pharm site. A lot of nice info there.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 1, 2013)

cport420 said:


> Very cool. Yeah I've had some qwiso made of mid here and there but thats about it. I wish I was in a med state or at least atl. I want some fuckin ear wax or some shit. Man I need to move to CO or the closest med state.


Damn, I've never had any honey made from midgrades but I could imagine the taste which would be in no way comparable to some medicinal. Get a couple dank seeds and grow it up.
I'm up over on RollItUp and Grasscity, get at me over there.
My handle is 9h0s7


----------



## cport420 (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah I need too. Maybe this year but who knows. I could do some nice sativas here with no prob I bet. I'm really wanting to relocate to a med state sometime or just say fuck it and put a plant out or two. With prices for good shit here it be nice to have some free bud even if its just some normal shit.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 1, 2013)

cport420 said:


> yeah I need too. Maybe this year but who knows. I could do some nice sativas here with no prob I bet. I'm really wanting to relocate to a med state sometime or just say fuck it and put a plant out or two. With prices for good shit here it be nice to have some free bud even if its just some normal shit.


Just do up some Ruderalis crosses that autoflower. A to Z real quick.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah I've looked at stiches crosses a lot and have those in mind even if it's just due to the stealth factor. I like the fact that some don't get tall at all. I'm scared to germ seeds outdoors completely. It'd def be cool and worth it. I used to be big into OMC forums and have done those from pf to bulk tubs.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 2, 2013)

cport420 said:


> Yeah I've looked at stiches crosses a lot and have those in mind even if it's just due to the stealth factor. I like the fact that some don't get tall at all. I'm scared to germ seeds outdoors completely. It'd def be cool and worth it. I used to be big into OMC forums and have done those from pf to bulk tubs.


That's what's up, I enjoy Liquid Cultures. PFs are fun but tubs are heavier. lol
The illest aspect of Ruderalis, in my opinion, is how it flowers according to maturity and not photoperiod which depending on the situation can be a very good thing.
In terms of overall stature there's a pictograph for that, give me a sec I'll find it.

Edit: Damn, can't find it which sucks because it was bomb ass.
But here is an example of the end result as opposed to the traditional shape.






Topping they call it, or FIM which only applies to photoperiod flowering varieties like indicas / sativas.

Pruning though essentially, eliminating all vertical growth to concentrate branching and node development in more of a hedge like shape.

To take it even further in advanced pruning techniques like Scrogs a net is utilized to support the 6 or more tops / colas instead of only a single main top / cola like usual and can be quite beneficial for areas with restricted vertical space.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Very cool bro.


----------

